

Reddit Charity Water Campaign - treycopeland
http://my.charitywater.org/reddit-charity-water-campaign

======
kylebrown
I donated to this charity years ago. I picked the country, and was supposed to
get back progress reports on which water project my donation was helping. But
I never heard back.

They now have quite a list of full-time staff, possibly even bloated and top-
heavy.

------
CanSpice
For those of you who are questioning charity: water, it gets a really good
rating of 67.32/70 on Charity Navigator. 87.2% of its revenue goes towards
program expenses, 5.2% for administrative overhead, and 7.5% for fundraising
expenses. Those numbers are for the 2011 tax year.

[http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary...](http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=12548)

------
the-swa
So we should donate to this because... it has "Reddit" in the title? The
project description has no mention of how the funding will be used, just that
whatever is planned will cost ~$50, followed by a meaningless message
containing "facts" about water quality with no direct relationship to the
campaign at hand.

I do believe that access to potable water is one of the world's largest
issues, but I'd much rather donate my money to an organization with a clear
plan.

(Also, does this money simply go to Charity Water, or does "Trey" run this
campaign & project himself? I couldn't find anything about that, but I'd be
concerned that the majority of his projects haven't even raised over $80 in
funding.
[http://my.charitywater.org/p/myprojectsview?project_id=ET.IR...](http://my.charitywater.org/p/myprojectsview?project_id=ET.IRC.Q2.11.090.101&campaign_id=14829)
)

------
the-swa
On a side note, has anybody heard of the LifeStraw
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LifeStraw](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LifeStraw))?
It seemed to have massive potential to combat this issue, but I guess it was
turned into a consumer product instead..??

------
manishsharan
Charity for water is an idiotic as well as dangerous idea .

Water is a precious commodity and it should be treated as such. You can live
without Oil but not without water.

If you want to help people with their water shortages, give them money to buy
clean water. If you are digging a well for them or any other such service, let
the community pay for it. You will find that your wells and your equipment
will last longer.

Once people understand precious water really is, they will stop wasting it and
polluting it.

Moreover, India does not have shortage of fresh water sources and they also
have ample rainfall, India has a shortage of efficient storage and
distribution of clean water.

------
lumberjack
Why is there no Reddit integration?

Pitting /r/atheism and /r/Christianity together (just an example), might be
quite effective. In fact I believe it already happened in the past though I
can't remember the specific instance right now.

~~~
user24
There's been a few:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddit#Philanthropic_efforts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddit#Philanthropic_efforts)

------
swah
Unrelated thing that crossed my mind: while brazilians that post here have a
quality of life similar to americans, computer stuff is pretty expensive.
Couldn't geeks travelling to brazil bring their MBPs and sell them for the
price of a new one in the US?

------
denzil
You can also support this charity by buying this Humble Weekly bundle (there's
one day left):
[https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly](https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly)

------
rarrrrrr
Another reputable organization in this space is the 20 year old Kansas City
based [http://water.org/](http://water.org/)

------
fuersty
I thought Steorn was going to do this!

